

Marka: Icon transformations - tilt
http://fian.my.id/marka/

======
marcoms
Looks like it could implement things like [http://material-
design.storage.googleapis.com/videos/animati...](http://material-
design.storage.googleapis.com/videos/animation-delightfulDetails-statusChange-
example_large_xhdpi.webm) to an extent...

------
wiradikusuma
I assume the transformation is not hinted, because e.g. animating ^ to double
^ (like chevron) would be (subjectively) better by cloning the ^ and shifting
it down.

------
splitbrain
What's it good for?

~~~
rolandboon
Implementing Material Design.

~~~
gojomo
Is there a 'Material Design' recommendation towards mutating icons? I would
guess not, because the sorts of tangible things in which it finds its
inspiration _don 't_ mutate in place. (They might slide in/out/over/etc.)

 _update:_ I did find a suggestion that such mutations can be 'delightful
details', at [http://www.google.com/design/spec/animation/delightful-
detai...](http://www.google.com/design/spec/animation/delightful-
details.html#delightful-details-delightful-details) – seems a bit of a stretch
to me, a subtle, non-'material' UI change that's quite pretty but perhaps
easy-to-miss or prone-to-user-error. I suppose as long as it's confined to
toggles, as in the page's examples, the flourish is low-risk.

------
jevgeni
This is beautiful.

------
heropotato
This is nice and neat. Thanks for sharing!

------
mychaelangelo
love it! thanks for sharing.

